# "vintage" mic stand ONLY $245.00 (Kitchener)



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Must be something in the water in Kitchener that's making them all go nuts.
I noticed that with our very own Forum member "Greco".
Thankfully for him, he supplements 50% of his daily water intake with wine.
G.
Vintage Atlas Sound Mic stand with telescoping boom. | Other | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

stunning black base. 

Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> Must be something in the water in Kitchener that's making them all go nuts.
> I noticed that with our very own Forum member "Greco".
> Thankfully for him, he supplements 50% of his daily water intake with wine.


I totally quit drinking water.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

In case it gets sold.










He's got a less expensive one with a gooseneck as well.
Vintage Atlas Sound Mic stand with gooseneck extender. $145


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The seller lives in Ayr...not Kitchener










However, I still prefer red wine to water.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow !!! 

Vintage gear at stupid prices...

I must buy...


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I've got one with no extension at all. Base has authentic 20th century rust staining. 
-- $300 cash & carry, price firm no trades.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Seller has been shopping at various Value Village stores if you check out the rest of his goodies for sale..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes old is just old, not vintage.

I'm sure most of us has had an Atlas mic stand with a cast iron base. I still have a few.

But, once tripod mic stands became the norm, the cast iron bases (AKA stethoscopes to sound men) fell by the wayside.

There are still plenty of them around, because they last forever, but they're not exactly prized.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Distortion said:


> Seller has been shopping at various Value Village stores if you check out the rest of his goodies for sale..


File folder stuff for more than new at Staples, ha! And panda plates...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I hope no one beats me to the the $525 IKEA junk that he has marked down due to the pandemic. Buy low sell high with a good story.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> File folder stuff for more than new at Staples, ha! And panda plates...


The guy is nuts. 5 rolls of tape for $20? Marked down from $40? Oh brother....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If I had a dollar I’d buy that mic stand and flip it for a grand.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> stunning black base.
> Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


I remember those Atlas bases ( I also remember they where grey colored ). Once they got scratched ( and they all did), they would rust like hell.

By the way....a few months back I was lucky enough to get a couple of "Dixon" boon stands locally off kijiji for 40 bucks for the two.
These stands are great.
G.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Cool I have a few of those rusting in my basement that I believe we're used by the Queen City Kids!

Should be able to sell them and buy a LP?


----------

